# participate in research study



## 18495 (Nov 29, 2005)

Suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome?If you have a current diagnosis of IBS, are 18 years of age or older, are not pregnant and have never been diagnosed with any other gastro-intestinal disorder (e.g. Crohnâ€™s disease, ulcerative colitis or gastro-esophageal reflux disease) you are eligible to participate in a University of Pennsylvania research study about the effectiveness of an internet-based, self-help, cognitive-behavioral intervention with minimal therapist contact. Participation is free. The program takes six weeks to complete. If you think you might be interested, please visit our website to learn more about this opportunity.http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~moshier/welcome.html


----------

